# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Oahsystem - Banned for not responding after payments

## Oahsys

Has a scam report and has been issued a ban for not responding:
Oahsys.net scammer

----------


## Vulteer

Do you sell the aimbot that doesn't rely on health bars? You have one video for an aimbot which doesn't seem to be rely on visible HP bars.

----------


## spoofjack

*link removed*

----------


## gpa

we are all waiting for the new aimbot hope it get released soon

----------


## Oahsys

We are currently smoothing this version out, as we think it is not ready to go as of now. Will be released soon though!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vulteer

> Latest Video of aimbot from 8/17
> 
> ì˜¤ë²„ì›Œì¹˜ ì˜¤í†*ì—ìž„ ì˜¤ì•„ì‹œìŠ¤ ë§¥í¬ë¦¬ë¡œ í•™ì‚´ì˜ìƒ ë…¸íŽ¸ì§‘ - YouTube


Yes I'm fully aware of that. I'm asking because they have sold the one which requires HP bars to be visible AFAIK.

----------


## bkbulldog

Bought this yesterday, the 10 day plan for 20$, its good just wish the locking on feature covered more of the screen, you have to be aiming relatively close to the health bar for it to lock on, but nice aim bot and he def gave me a working product.

----------


## spoofjack

If you are new to the program, please read below.

Aim Sensitivity: The option to adjust the speed at which to track the enemy.

Distance Sensitivity: Distance sensitivity to track and control options that apply only to long distance targetting.

Aims location: Able to adjust Aim location up or down the body or head.

Right-click Auto Aim: tracking feature that assists when you right-click a visible enemy HP bar

Left-click auto-aim (aim when firing automatic) assists in tracking the enemy based on HP bar

So it looks to be all HP based but working quite swell.

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

What about all the bans in the Chinese Overwatch scene? Are these because of hacks like Oahsystems?

----------


## Oahsys

> What about all the bans in the Chinese Overwatch scene? Are these because of hacks like Oahsystems?


We currently have 1500+ users worldwide and 0 bans as of now.

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

> We currently have 1500+ users worldwide and 0 bans as of now.


So how do you expect this to be safe if you are operating on a large scale like this? 1500+ users worldwide is surely going to get (if not already has) blizzard's attention.

----------


## Vulteer

> We currently have 1500+ users worldwide and 0 bans as of now.


That's way too many users especially when Blizzard can track you down easily.

----------


## Userpass

> That's way too many users especially when Blizzard can track you down easily.


They already ban in all their other games (Wow / Diablo collection) for using AHK,

----------


## Babawanga

Bought it 1h ago from seller from Southern Korea, he guide me what and how, easy 
10 days key for 20$ -18e 
its hp bars based but aiming is 100 times better then in ahk free script 
no crosshair shaking, long range aiming , locking range is good as u cant do 90-180 turn and kill - looks normal

----------


## DarkLinux

Is this another pixel aimbot?

----------


## Userpass

> Is this another pixel aimbot?


It's the original that got cracked, its the same one we have cracked now.

----------


## Babawanga

> It's the original that got cracked, its the same one we have cracked now.


its much better

----------


## Vulteer

> It's the original that got cracked, its the same one we have cracked now.


Same concept as the leaked version except it's updated and much more reliable.

----------


## Userpass

> Same concept as the leaked version except it's updated and much more reliable.


It also costs $20 for a week. Meanwhile the cracked is free. The aimlock is still the same.

----------


## Malig

> It also costs $20 for a week. Meanwhile the cracked is free. The aimlock is still the same.


The free one doesn't work well past medium range.

----------


## Vulteer

> It also costs $20 for a week. Meanwhile the cracked is free. The aimlock is still the same.


Well leaked version is buggy AF and doesn't always work.

----------


## GimGanDi

You will get banned using either one, AHK is 100% flagged.
Just wait until next banwave.

Only people who got banned were from the player reporting in game.
So the owner isn't entirely wrong about "no ban" statement, yet.

----------


## EtroVex

We need a vouch and or sufficient evidence that you are the cheat provider.

----------


## ziggar

Well skype is legit, i bought it and got it working, just looking forward to the update that doesn't rely on enemy hp bar.

----------


## mrlaibi

> Well skype is legit, i bought it and got it working, just looking forward to the update that doesn't rely on enemy hp bar.


really ? that legit ?

----------


## ziggar

Yeah, i'm waiting for the new version tho, this one that requires hp bar to be visible is well not much fun compared to the chinese hacks, can look more legit due to not aiming behind walls etc but it's far from perfect.

Plus you're limited to tracer soldier and reaper pretty much.

It's too shaky atm and hard to find the balance between close range and long range sensitivities in a way where you'll track them fast enough without the crazy shaking.

----------


## shinobi1965

> Yeah, i'm waiting for the new version tho, this one that requires hp bar to be visible is well not much fun compared to the chinese hacks, can look more legit due to not aiming behind walls etc but it's far from perfect.
> 
> Plus you're limited to tracer soldier and reaper pretty much.
> 
> It's too shaky atm and hard to find the balance between close range and long range sensitivities in a way where you'll track them fast enough without the crazy shaking.


You just haven't got a handle on the settings I'm guessing. Mine works perfect both long and short range. I love to play bastion with it (op as ****)

----------


## Babawanga

ziggar maybe u using free cracked version. original hack is much better but it costs money

----------


## Vulteer

> You just haven't got a handle on the settings I'm guessing. Mine works perfect both long and short range. I love to play bastion with it (op as ****)


Well there's that. It's only good on heroes with spray. Terrible on McCree, Widowmaker, Zarya, Mei etc.

----------


## ziggar

> ziggar maybe u using free cracked version. original hack is much better but it costs money


No i bought it from the op  :Wink:  if it was cracked then the code wouldn't have worked on their site, it's just not good compared to any memory hack as it is right now, yeah maybe it's ok on basion but i'm not interested in spamming bastion.

----------


## xDipwnuxD

I bought from this guy 20 day, 30$ and this shit is INCREDIBLY op. This performs as it's utmost potential with tracer but you need correct settings for it. I'm master tier slowly into grandmaster in ptr cause of it lol.

----------


## spoofjack

Hacks only work for classes that spray. So guys like me who heal are screwed.

----------


## ziggar

Yeah or sniper etc, but they're working on a version that doesn't need hp bar to be there so looking forward to that update  :Smile: , seems to work well with mccree etc from their videos. But yeah internal or external hacks memory based will always work better in performance.

----------


## EvidenceAA

True. You're limited to these classes, which is not fitting for me after trying out for some matches. I play Soldier a lot, but I don't want to spend my whole gameplay as him.

----------


## Babawanga

it works fine with diva, roadhog, zen and even mercy. What setting u have guys ?
Strange

----------


## EvidenceAA

> it works fine with diva, roadhog, zen and even mercy. What setting u have guys ?
> Strange


I play with Aimspeed/Long range 6, ingame sensitivity on 7 and 1800dpi. Every other setting is default. Works good, but not best. I'd be grateful if you could share yours  :Smile:

----------


## alkirbi

i bought the hack thanks man

----------


## Malig

Any estimate on when the non health bar aimbot is going to be released?

----------


## Vulteer

> Any estimate on when the non health bar aimbot is going to be released?


I asked them and they said it should be released in a few weeks.

----------


## Phariant

just bought the hack , will edit the post once he sends the key and download to me , still waiting on response

----------


## s1rragealotuk

I have managed to get an awesome setting config for Widow that looks really legit, X 4.4, aimbot speed 6 long range 8 and X 1.3 are mine and i press left click each shot making sure my mouse is close to the enemy! been owning hard with it! other than that, tracer is pretty decent, anyone managed good settings for soldier?

----------


## Malig

> I have managed to get an awesome setting config for Widow that looks really legit, X 4.4, aimbot speed 6 long range 8 and X 1.3 are mine and i press left click each shot making sure my mouse is close to the enemy! been owning hard with it! other than that, tracer is pretty decent, anyone managed good settings for soldier?


so you snipe manually with widow first shot then let it charge and left click it will first aimlock then shoot on the target? I used leaked one and it would shoot then aim for me with widow.

----------


## Vulteer

> so you snipe manually with widow first shot then let it charge and left click it will first aimlock then shoot on the target? I used leaked one and it would shoot then aim for me with widow.


Leaked version is so bad with Widowmaker, buggy and can't aim at long distance targets.

----------


## ziggar

> I have managed to get an awesome setting config for Widow that looks really legit, X 4.4, aimbot speed 6 long range 8 and X 1.3 are mine and i press left click each shot making sure my mouse is close to the enemy! been owning hard with it! other than that, tracer is pretty decent, anyone managed good settings for soldier?


Thanks will give it a shot  :Smile:

----------


## Phariant

Post your settings here please , i cant seem to get it to not jitter like crazy lol

----------


## ziggar

> I have managed to get an awesome setting config for Widow that looks really legit, X 4.4, aimbot speed 6 long range 8 and X 1.3 are mine and i press left click each shot making sure my mouse is close to the enemy! been owning hard with it! other than that, tracer is pretty decent, anyone managed good settings for soldier?


What game sensitivity do you have? doesn't seem to work well with widow for me, but works ok with soldier actually, i use 8 ingame sens.

----------


## Tremendence

Yeah, we really need more settings in here.. preferably for solider/mcree/tracer

----------


## Torkah

My aimbot looks way too smooth, like I am not even using an aimbot at all? What are proper settings?

----------


## ziggar

Did you press f2 to start it and hear the reload sound?

----------


## Phariant

nvm fixed it , disregard what i said

----------


## Tremendence

These seem to work wonders as tracer for me:

X: 1
Auto aim speed: 6
LongRange speed: 5
Aim position: 1
X: 1.1

----------


## EvidenceAA

> These seem to work wonders as tracer for me:
> 
> X: 1
> Auto aim speed: 6
> LongRange speed: 5
> Aim position: 1
> X: 1.1


what ingame sensitivity and dpi do you use?

----------


## ziggar

> just got play of the game and i jittered everywhere , welp im banned peace LOL


Dunno how you jittered to the point where it was visible, even when mine shakes on the killcams/highlights etc is always smooth, unless ofc your speed was crazy :P.

----------


## dark88626

i asked oahsys on skype, they said 3 4 5 0 1.3 is the most popular setting so far, but it seems didnt work well for. Should i change ingame sensitivity? my current sensitivity is 3

----------


## EtroVex

Can confirm, this cheat works well!

----------


## duhrrabbit

To everyone who has purchased/rented the thing.

Is it client-based? or do you just use whatever files are in the .zip you're given?

Like, is it like LMAObox? where you get a tiny login client, you log in and then the hack injects? or is it more akin to an AHK-compiled .exe.?

----------


## ziggar

Sort of like lmaobox with the login box.

----------


## s1rragealotuk

> so you snipe manually with widow first shot then let it charge and left click it will first aimlock then shoot on the target? I used leaked one and it would shoot then aim for me with widow.


Yeah the range is massive with oahsys compared to the leaked, plus not only that but I get really good snap kills and look pretty freaking legit, rather then holding down the aimkey and having it look jolty and jittery when locking on!

----------


## Malig

really, so for the newer (healthbar required) one it aims then shoots instead of shoot then aim when left clicking? That would make widow a lot better to use.

----------


## s1rragealotuk

> really, so for the newer (healthbar required) one it aims then shoots instead of shoot then aim when left clicking? That would make widow a lot better to use.


it doesnt shoot auto, but I setup my values so that it snaps to a headshot mainly!

----------


## Spidy

> Yeah the range is massive with oahsys compared to the leaked, plus not only that but I get really good snap kills and look pretty freaking legit, rather then holding down the aimkey and having it look jolty and jittery when locking on!


what settings

----------


## duhrrabbit

So I got the bot, but before unzipping and using the stuff. I ran the file through virustotal.com and I ended up with this



IDK if they're false positives or something? IDK why it would show so many different ones from different virus scanners tho'

----------


## oymate

Don't bother with this shit it's not that good

----------


## Phariant

ya i cant seem to get the right settings , not worth tbh unless it gets updated

----------


## EvidenceAA

> ya i cant seem to get the right settings , not worth tbh unless it gets updated


It all depends on your ingame sensitivity and Mouse DPI-settings.

I managed to find some settings that are okay, but still struggling to make them as good as they are for some members here.

----------


## xhavokx

Its a false positive, he is using a enigma protector on his code. He explained that its all due to the encryption protecting his code from being leaked.

----------


## tienthanh2929

Pay 10 bucks to get more virus on computer .

----------


## xDipwnuxD

> Pay 10 bucks to get more virus on computer .


less people, less detection rate so w/e lmao

----------


## qqqq1111

Hi guys please take note that the hack had been reported to bnet in their korean forum on 11 Aug
http://kr.battle.net/forums/ko/overw...pic/4563697642

----------


## smh

Well i can deff leave a vouch for oahsys, Purchased a 10 Day key from them for 20 prob 1 of the best aimbots ive ever used transaction was fast and easy thru paypal. The aimbot will not lockon until you manualy land a hit on ur 1st target then it will lock on to them if you set the aimspeed to a legit speed it works amazingly. The way this bot was made it seems its very hard to tell when a person aimbots as long as u use a legit speed for the bot. Best hack besides honghu but his payment methods are 2 hard and asks for alot more money!

----------


## xDipwnuxD

http://us.battle.net/forums/en/overw...ic/20748596560
I just want to warn everyone that this thread is picking up some visibility in the community. Better watch out.

----------


## Phariant

any more settings that people want to share?

----------


## codjam

best settings for me:

WINDOWS 7 integral, 1920/1080, low graphics, windowded bordless, no limited ips for my screen:

X: 8
AutoAim Speed: 4
LongRange speed: 5
Aim position: 0
X: 1.3

for all characters, pretty legit and efficient, 90% shoot success at shot/medium/long range

----------


## EvidenceAA

> best settings for me:
> 
> WINDOWS 7 integral, 1920/1080, low graphics, windowded bordless, no limited ips for my screen:
> 
> X: 8
> AutoAim Speed: 4
> LongRange speed: 5
> Aim position: 0
> X: 1.3
> ...


Could you provide your ingame-sensitivity and mouse-dpi as well, since it's a main factor? Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## codjam

ingame mouse sensibility: 15.00
mouse cyborg rat 7, 1600 dpi settings

bought to official oahsys seller on skype, everything is perfect until the next ban wave from blizzard  :Big Grin:  suspense !

----------


## EvidenceAA

Thanks a lot man

----------


## Phariant

if ur on PTR what is your MMR and what was your season 1 rank ?

----------


## codjam

help guide from the seller:

"Press F2 in game 
No need to press it again.

First Option - Leave it as 1

Second Option - Short/Mid range Aim velocity. Lower means slow/Higher faster

Third Option - Far distance Aim velocity. 

Fourth Option - 0 means aim will shoot towards the head. Increasing number will make aim to go below.

Fifth - How smooth aiming will be. 1.3 looks natural and 1.1 is precise and fast"


but first option doesnt work for me, when i put "8" value, its ok

----------


## CRAKZOR

yo there was a patch just now

----------


## Spidy

> yo there was a patch just now


prolly new brawl

----------


## Toliveira

whyats the website to buy it ?

----------


## dark88626

my account just got banned by using oah hack. so be careful.

----------


## xDipwnuxD

Any proof?

----------


## Leaked

@dark88626 - Proof that it was Oah, please?

----------


## Spidy

probably playing blatant and u got reported alot

----------


## st1ckas

used only oah on this acc for 2days. 
Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

how can i return my money from scrubs?

----------


## EvidenceAA

> used only oah on this acc for 2days. 
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> how can i return my money from scrubs?


If you sent money via "Family and Friends" through PayPal, afaik you cannot get it back. Well it sucks, but you took the risk, knowing it would get you banned fast.

My guess is also on reports, since I also used oah and my accs are still in good standing

----------


## qqqq1111

> If you sent money via "Family and Friends" through PayPal, afaik you cannot get it back. Well it sucks, but you took the risk, knowing it would get you banned fast.
> 
> My guess is also on reports, since I also used oah and my accs are still in good standing


Ya same. My accounts are still good though.. bought it last week and still using now.

----------


## Oahsys

> used only oah on this acc for 2days. 
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> how can i return my money from scrubs?


You played with other hacks on that account. Can't blame it all on us, especially when you're the only customer who has been banned so far..?

PS. As we are seeing more reports come in about their bans, we will analyse this issue and fix it soon.Please use with your own responsibility, until we can confirm that its not banned for using our hack.

----------


## st1ckas

> You played with other hacks on that account. Can't blame it all on us, especially when you're the only customer who has been banned so far..?


no i didnt i have 5 accounts, 378lvl main - never played with hacks on it, 65 - with chineese hacks - no ban, level 13 with ahk scripts from you got banned  :Smile: 


edit: not going to cry of smh for a ban, but just tellin true for people

----------


## deflag

You must have been reported, otherwise they would have banned you in the next banwave. Just because it's not "detectable" (maybe it is, who knows) doesn't mean people can't report you.

----------


## macpolo

Message whrote by seomone who hacked my account!

----------


## Phariant

does it ban u from all of Battle.net or just overwatch?

----------


## EvidenceAA

> does it ban u from all of Battle.net or just overwatch?


Just Overwatch

----------


## Phariant

> Just Overwatch


kk thanks , i cant afford to lose my Hearthstone account invested 1000's lol

----------


## EvidenceAA

> kk thanks , i cant afford to lose my Hearthstone account invested 1000's lol


Then I'd urge you to stop hacking on your main :P Create a second acc with overwatch on it, like I did ^^

----------


## shiki123

i followed everything on the setting but when i f2 in game there isnt any reload sound? Any help buys?

----------


## qqqq1111

> i followed everything on the setting but when i f2 in game there isnt any reload sound? Any help buys?


Try right click on the OAH and run as admin

----------


## phansawat

> we are all waiting for the new aimbot hope it get released soon


It's not that good to be honest.

----------


## Vulteer

> It's not that good to be honest.


It's not even released... What I saw from the videos it seems godly.

----------


## phansawat

> It's not even released... What I saw from the videos it seems godly.


Difference between you and me is that I know how AHK works.
I saw many errors and problems in that video but a customer like you wont know the difference.
The reason why it's not released is because he wants to make it much better but it takes time and knowledge.

----------


## Vulteer

> Difference between you and me is that I know how AHK works.
> I saw many errors and problems in that video but a customer like you wont know the difference.
> The reason why it's not released is because he wants to make it much better but it takes time and knowledge.


Oh trust me I know how AHK works too. You can't judge a in-development product yet, mate. Stop assuming things.

----------


## spoofjack

Its still going to be pixel based. End of story. If you thinks those are good hacks then its "Godly"

----------


## phansawat

> Oh trust me I know how AHK works too. You can't judge a in-development product yet, mate. Stop assuming things.


Says the guy who can't see the faults of the program, what's your argument mate?

----------


## Vulteer

> Says the guy who can't see the faults of the program, what's your argument mate?


Are you serious? Let's have an opinion when it's fully released and ready.

Notice how I stated "it SEEMS godly". Oh well what do you expect from Dutch and German people. They always think they're right. Autism at its best.

----------


## phansawat

> Are you serious? Let's have an opinion when it's fully released and ready.


Released when HL3 comes out.

----------


## bawbee67

Just bought 10 days, after 2 hours of skype, register, re try, send another activation code and another one and another one. 
Can't activate on website, can download and log into .exe. ... Still I don't see it working at all. 20$ lost.
Don;t waste your money...it doesn't work.

----------


## Userpass

> Just bought 10 days, after 2 hours of skype, register, re try, send another activation code and another one and another one. 
> Can't activate on website, can download and log into .exe. ... Still I don't see it working at all. 20$ lost.
> Don;t waste your money...it doesn't work.


It works, you just do something wrong.

----------


## phansawat

> Just bought 10 days, after 2 hours of skype, register, re try, send another activation code and another one and another one. 
> Can't activate on website, can download and log into .exe. ... Still I don't see it working at all. 20$ lost.
> Don;t waste your money...it doesn't work.


site was down for maintenance

----------


## Hot12345

> Hello Ownedcore,
> 
> This is Oahsys. I am the developer and the owner of Oahsys.com.
> As many of you are looking to buy our program, I have decided to make an account to help you contact us.
> Currently, we have a Skype account to help foreigners, English based, purchase and use the program. We are also in progress of making a tutorial video in English in order to assist our customers. 
> If you guys would like to purchase our program, please contact us on skype: Oahsys
> I also have been seen some users attempting to sell our program and I am not sure how they are going to "sell" it, as you need a code to activate all subscription. 
> Anyways, Happy hacking!
> 
> ...


.

Thanks , When is there coming a new update of this hack? also what is the third option '' LonRangespeed '' ? i dont get that..What does it actly do?

----------


## Hot12345

> It all depends on your ingame sensitivity and Mouse DPI-settings.
> 
> I managed to find some settings that are okay, but still struggling to make them as good as they are for some members here.


What is your settings?

----------


## Malig

Does this not work so well for strafing targets for anyone else (for mccree)? works great if they don't move

----------


## Hot12345

> You just haven't got a handle on the settings I'm guessing. Mine works perfect both long and short range. I love to play bastion with it (op as ****)


Could you tell me what you settings are in the hack?

----------


## Hot12345

> My aimbot looks way too smooth, like I am not even using an aimbot at all? What are proper settings?


What is your settings?

----------


## shiki123

bought it used for like 6 hours and then down for 2 days. Seriously avoid this hack like a plague.  :Mad:

----------


## Babawanga

> bought it used for like 6 hours and then down for 2 days. Seriously avoid this hack like a plague.


this hack was never down, i am aimbotting for 8 days in a row 4-10 hours every day

----------


## ziggar

Yeah worked every time i played.

And to hit strafing targets you need to make the aimbot faste, i wouldn't recommend mccree anyway until the new hack version comes out (if ever)

----------


## Raivien

Looking at getting this when skype rep replies.

If anyone wants to be a babe and send me some decent settings, any suggestions feel free! can tip  :Wink:

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Looking at getting this when skype rep replies.
> 
> If anyone wants to be a babe and send me some decent settings, any suggestions feel free! can tip


I use the following settings:

X: 8

AimSpeed: 6

Long Range: 5

Aim position: 0

X: 1.1

Ingame sens. is 15 with 1200 dpi. Works like a charm for me with Soldier 76/Bastion on mid- and longrange. I set the aimspeed higher when playing short-range Heroes like Tracer and Reaper.

----------


## ITexpert

Isn't that a bit blatant? I use Aimspeed 4 on both normal and longrange and I set my Xs to 1 and 1.3. The user guide says set it to 1.3 for extra smoothness and 1.1 for fast and precise aim.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Isn't that a bit blatant? I use Aimspeed 4 on both normal and longrange and I set my Xs to 1 and 1.3. The user guide says set it to 1.3 for extra smoothness and 1.1 for fast and precise aim.


With my ingame sens and dpi it's pretty smooth for me. Never had problems, never got called out. I also looked at the highlights, and let friends spectate me, couldn't see anything there.

----------


## Blaankk

I've heard that Blizzard's bans are HWID. Is it true? Apparently if you get banned on your alt account your main will get banned too.

----------


## glidarn

> I've heard that Blizzard's bans are HWID. Is it true? Apparently if you get banned on your alt account your main will get banned too.


It's true in some cases.

----------


## potu7890

Is this worth buying in your guys opinion? I'm guessing it won't be as good as what he did with McGree?

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Is this worth buying in your guys opinion? I'm guessing it won't be as good as what he did with McGree?


I tried both and I'm way much more satisfied with stinkyjoints public version, since it has a lot more features and customization-options.

----------


## potu7890

> I tried both and I'm way much more satisfied with stinkyjoints public version, since it has a lot more features and customization-options.


Gotcha thanks for the reply, I've been testing it out myself, its pretty good but i think my aim is getting worse with it, I'm relying on it too much.

----------


## DvASystems

> Gotcha thanks for the reply, I've been testing it out myself, its pretty good but i think my aim is getting worse with it, I'm relying on it too much.


You will end up banned if you rely on it having bound on Mouse1 and for the mccree hack its up to the korean to fix his code so that it doesnt lagg when using it.

Thats what I suspect leading to no release and how inaccurate his triggerbot is which is what the updated version relies on

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> You will end up banned if you rely on it having bound on Mouse1 and for the mccree hack its up to the korean to fix his code so that it doesnt lagg when using it.
> 
> Thats what I suspect leading to no release and how inaccurate his triggerbot is which is what the updated version relies on


you onabout oahsystems no hp bar?

----------


## DvASystems

> you onabout oahsystems no hp bar?


It relies on HP bar. The "nohpbar" cheat uses a triggerbot to get a HP bar shown.

If you watch the video you can notice how his blatant aimbot never works when he first sees the enemy, he also misses tons of times since the triggerbot is not fast enough.
Once he gets a hit you can immediately see the aimbot starting to snap

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> It relies on HP bar. The "nohpbar" cheat uses a triggerbot to get a HP bar shown.
> 
> If you watch the video you can notice how his blatant aimbot never works when he first sees the enemy, he also misses tons of times since the triggerbot is not fast enough.
> Once he gets a hit you can immediately see the aimbot starting to snap


yes i know he is still using the ahk for the aiming, etc

i was mainly asking if you was on about the OAHsystem or not

----------


## DvASystems

> yes i know he is still using the ahk for the aiming, etc
> 
> i was mainly asking if you was on about the OAHsystem or not


Yes I was talking about the private unreleased oahsystem that claims to be no hp bar.

----------


## oblah100

anyone know how i can keep my res at 1600 x 900 and make this work still ?

----------


## DvASystems

> anyone know how i can keep my res at 1600 x 900 and make this work still ?


No, it wont work. You need the source files.

My cheat is optimized for 1600x1050, if you purchase from me later on I can give you a 1600x900 build.

edit: Check my sales thread if interested.

----------


## Kebabs44

I bought the $20 usd 10 day as a trial and honestly it's just too shakey for me to utilise. If I try to make it "smooth" (you just slow the tracker down until it's less shakey) it's too slow to actually help me. In fact it makes me aim even worse since it's throwing off my muscle memory with aiming. 

I play with an in-game sens of 15 and my dpi is 1800. I tried messing with all my settings (including in game sensitivity and dpi) and there's no way around for me to get it to track fast enough to actually be useful in-game without the obvious shaking and jittering. I also tried it on different computers. 

I'm glad I didn't spend any more money than I already did.

----------


## darkimp1

> I bought the $20 usd 10 day as a trial and honestly it's just too shakey for me to utilise. If I try to make it "smooth" (you just slow the tracker down until it's less shakey) it's too slow to actually help me. In fact it makes me aim even worse since it's throwing off my muscle memory with aiming. 
> 
> I play with an in-game sens of 15 and my dpi is 1800. I tried messing with all my settings (including in game sensitivity and dpi) and there's no way around for me to get it to track fast enough to actually be useful in-game without the obvious shaking and jittering. I also tried it on different computers. 
> 
> I'm glad I didn't spend any more money than I already did.




try ingame 7-8

----------


## Fate13371

wow this hack is pure shit

----------


## Kebabs44

> try ingame 7-8


That speed is ideal but it gets shakey even at 5 so it's worthless

----------


## hadee41

scam hack i contacted skype guy and he cant talk english like a normal person ****ing piece of shit scammers cant make hacks

----------


## Fate13371

dont spend your money on this shit hack. I swear to god my aim is better without it. **** the ching chong mother****ers for this bullshit

----------


## Santay5

So much salt in here. People are going to listen to you more if you just explain why the hack sucks instead of being raging little skids.

----------


## nexty5870

I'd like to test it out

----------


## peoplewantdis

> Bought it 1h ago from seller from Southern Korea, he guide me what and how, easy 
> 10 days key for 20$ -18e 
> its hp bars based but aiming is 100 times better then in ahk free script 
> no crosshair shaking, long range aiming , locking range is good as u cant do 90-180 turn and kill - looks normal


 do you recommend people get this?

----------


## darkimp2

fking oahsys trash buy soldier82

----------


## rhuskw

How I can test the hack?

----------


## salleeshi

bought it today, did not work at all ,shit.....

and the he give no response....

----------


## jung4664

djmars!
How can I use svip aimbot?
I can't read chinese
Please translate to english!

----------


## AnonymousD

is this real? without virus? LEL


Anyways he says that since he lives in Korea and does not want to go into jail, he would not make aimbots but only health-bar bots. He is still considering about making aimbots as he would like to see how things go (upon the Chinese and Korean resellers selling aimbots nowadays).

----------


## spoofjack

> REMOVED


File name: svipcracked.rar
Detection ratio: 24 / 55
Analysis date: 2016-10-26 10:53:22 UTC ( 0 minutes ago )

----------


## sOsWAG11231

The hack works i dont know wtf you guys our talking about the only bad thing is he is a reseller. and he doesnt even contact you have after sell.... I have been waiting ot get in contact with im for 3 days since patch is coming and no word. I literally have learned korean to read the site oahsys.net and my username and password is not working i bought the 110$ and yes it does work insanely well. I can literally carry a team by myself.

----------


## DvASystems

I've received reports from two people with screencaps where Oahsys on skype (correct details, incl pp email) will stop responding to people after payment.
As one already had a successful chargeback, it's very possible this has been going on for a while until PP freezes his account.

We however are giving Oahsys 24 hours to clear this matter or refund people their money.
Resellers will also be contacted.

----------


## biometrico

> I've received reports from two people with screencaps where Oahsys on skype (correct details, incl pp email) will stop responding to people after payment.
> As one already had a successful chargeback, it's very possible this has been going on for a while until PP freezes his account.
> 
> We however are giving Oahsys 24 hours to clear this matter or refund people their money.
> Resellers will also be contacted.


You can look into this? Thx
Oahsys Reseller Scammer - Biometrico http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/members/1072728-biometrico.html

----------


## DvASystems

Oahsys.net scammer
Oahsys has now been banned. Deal with at your own risk.

----------

